# What to cook for my one year old boy?



## antanina (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi, I am a stay and work at home mom and my son just turned a year old. I still buy baby food and I cook potatoes and chicken for him, you know, no salt, no sugar. I was just wondering if you have any ideas on what to make for him other than chicken and potatoes... I appreciate it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi, and welcome to DC. 

What are the baby foods you give him? Buy those fresh, cook simply, and puree in a food processor or blender. I don't have children, so I'm not sure when they should be started on solid food, but someone will chime in soon


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 23, 2008)

Like GG said - cook simply and puree. If meats are a little dry you can add a little broth (or water) to get the consistency you want. Oh, frozen fruit and vegetables are just fine ... and can have more nutritional value than fresh that has been sitting around in transit and on the store shelves for a week or longer. 
For ideas - just walk down the baby food aisle section in your store and look at all of the options!


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 23, 2008)

make what you eat, make it small or soft.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 23, 2008)

Scrambled eggs & grits....


----------



## pacanis (Sep 23, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Scrambled eggs & grits....


 
And "swimp"


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 23, 2008)

pacanis said:


> And "swimp"


 
Smooshed up with a fork....Yum! 

Catfish (or other fish) smooshed up with a little Ketchup...


----------



## JoeV (Sep 23, 2008)

My maternal and paternal grandmothers (God rest their souls), used to chew their food then give it to the babies. Obviously, this was the earliest Food Processor. They all did quite well nutrition wise, and even had a couple of plump ones.

Joe


----------



## deelady (Sep 23, 2008)

my daughter is now going on 2 but when she was just starting on solids she loved those baby ravioli that are either filled with carrot puree or the meat ones by gerber. Mashed sweet potatoes, green beans (canned are very soft) steamed or boiled carrots,mac and cheese, she loved rice with spinach mixed in or broccoli. I was told to season the food pretty normally i.e. garlic, lemon, pepper, most spices ect. just not too much salt and of course too spicey in heat ) because it will help develop their pallet, and they will enjoy a wider variety of food when they are older.
My daughter had a good amount of her teeth early on so it also depends on how many he has to determine how well he can chew.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## miniman (Sep 24, 2008)

I go along with the whatever you are eating. Mash or puree it a little but do give him/her a chance for textures. As has been said, don't go too spicy, we used to by a mild chicken korma and mix it with mashed potato which my son adored.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Sep 24, 2008)

miniman said:


> I go along with the whatever you are eating. Mash or puree it a little but do give him/her a chance for textures. As has been said, don't go too spicy.


 
This is what we do. Our daughter only has a few teeth up front, so she can't really grind food yet. We like to give her food that is on the soft side so she can mash it with her tongue and gums.


----------



## wedx (Sep 25, 2008)

Very soon I am also going to ask these kind of question. Because my wife is also pregnant. But however my mom always serve my nephew these dishes -

Rice with some boiled green vegetables
Boiled Egg


----------



## thatchairlady (Sep 27, 2008)

Years ago, when former neighbor's daughter was about that age, she ate everything they did.  They had this gizmo that ground food UP into a bowl like container that you could spoon out of.

Dad was a big weekend/summer fisherman.  Remember eating with them... SUPER FRESH broiled flounder (only a few hours outta the ocean), grilled zukes from the garden.  Was a rather unappetizing grey/green but baby literally ate it up.


----------

